
Show HN: Himawari 8 Satellite Imagery New Tab Page in Chrome - domoritz
https://github.com/domoritz/himawari-8-chrome/
======
ra
I'm so happy with this thing that you've made!

It's displaced my todo-list as my chrome new-tab.

I live on the east coast of Australia - pretty much on the centreline of the
field of view, and it's so cool to see our planet from my point of view in
real time - really makes me feel like I'm living on a rock flying through
space at great speed!

It's late in the evening here - this is the image right now:
[https://www.evernote.com/l/AJwr2IhgBtlHJrQS_ksivwvaYtahS01IO...](https://www.evernote.com/l/AJwr2IhgBtlHJrQS_ksivwvaYtahS01IOrU)

thanks :)

~~~
domoritz
Wow, nice! You are very welcome. I live in Seattle so I get to see the whole
plant illuminated in the afternoon/evening. Not quite the same experience as
for you but it still makes me happy every time I open a new tab.

